

Tesla Model X - fmela
http://www.teslamotors.com/modelx

======
bagels
This page looks the same as it did a few months ago, is there something new
this time?

([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6241544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6241544))

------
TylerE
"designed from the ground up to blend the best of an SUV with the benefits of
a minivan" \- yet incapable of carrying either largish cargo or more than 4.5
adults.

~~~
raldi
They claim it seats seven and has two trunks. Do you dispute that?

~~~
TylerE
It doesn't seat 7 _adults_. Look at that roofline! I doubt any one over about
4' 8" would be comfortable in that 3rd row.

------
infogulch
Too bad they passed up on the next lexicographical model name.

I think a "Tesla Model T" would have been both ironic and a bit prophetic.
Perhaps they just wanted to avoid the inevitable constant jokes.

